# dying my hair



## kimmae17 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok this is not super exciting but i wanted advice.  i have always been a pretty pale blonde

this is my old hair color (i am second from left)






this is most recent pic of my ( i am in middle)  i am paler and my hairs a bit darker





this is me as a kid.   i would describe that as a dark golden blonde yes????
when i described that shade to my hair colorist they said i shouldnt go golden since i have pink cheeks.  but my skin is odd its kinda yellow based but then i have pinkish cheeks






i really like this hair color and was going to bring this pic. do you think it would look good on me????i just hate in the winter when i am pale i feel so washed out with light hair and light skin,  i think darker would look better. 










or does anyone have any other hair color suggestions????  i am afraid to go to dark, just cuz i dont have the money to keep it up if it fades alot.   the guy i go to uses goldwell and i have had success with it so far.  it doesnt seem to fade


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 31, 2008)

wow whitneys hair color is gorgeous in the first pic..i would def go with that color, it would look really nice on you...it kinda looks like ur natural hair color just a teeny bit darker. Go for it !


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

The 1st pic of her is so HOT!! That would look fabulous on you


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_wow whitneys hair color is gorgeous in the first pic..i would def go with that color, it would look really nice on you...it kinda looks like ur natural hair color just a teeny bit darker. Go for it !_

 
yeah i was thinking it looks like my hair color when i was a kid.  thats why i dont get why people keep telling me i cnat have that color because of the pink in my skin, considering I already HAD that color


----------



## MUALindsay (Dec 31, 2008)

That's a lovely color!!! So lovely, I might have to steal it! Hehe! I'm a natural dirty blonde. I HATE ashy hair, so more golden (without being RED) is what I tend to go for. I would say I have NO pink in my skin, except for the fact I have slight rosacea... so does that mean I shouldn't have golden hair? Heck no, stupid stylist of yours!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_That's a lovely color!!! So lovely, I might have to steal it! Hehe! I'm a natural dirty blonde. I HATE ashy hair, so more golden (without being RED) is what I tend to go for. I would say I have NO pink in my skin, except for the fact I have slight rosacea... so does that mean I shouldn't have golden hair? Heck no, stupid stylist of yours!_

 
thats exactly how i feel i HATE ashy blondes.   and when i keep being told i needto stick to cool colors because of the pink tones in my skin i want to scream.  i dont want orangish hair, i want that dark golden blonde!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jan 1, 2009)

You should definitely do it, that color is great.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 1, 2009)

The first pic of whitneys hair colour is gorgeous you should go for that colour I really think it would suit you fine


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 1, 2009)

now should i go get a full color>???  usually i just get highligt, or in this case low lights.   i guess that wouldnt be enough?


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 7, 2009)

bump . . .now should i go get a full color>??? usually i just get highligt, or in this case low lights. i guess that wouldnt be enough?


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 18, 2009)

alright so this is the new hair color!












what do you all think???? it got it done about a month ago so its already fading.  now i am trying to decide if i want to go darker, lighter or the same!


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_alright so this is the new hair color!
what do you all think???? it got it done about a month ago so its already fading.  now i am trying to decide if i want to go darker, lighter or the same!_

 
I love it!!! I ended up dying mine too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We went a little dark, a level 4, because of all the blonde in my hair. She also went warm b/c if it's too cool, my hair tends to turn green. I haven't noticed much (if any) fading, but good shampoo/conditioner helps with that. ((I'm actually afraid to use my Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment even though it's supposed to be color safe.))

Here's some pics of me: SlvrGrndM99's Make-up Haven: 1.23-24.09 - 2 Looks & 2 Hauls


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think you should keep it like the first picture you posted of your new hair. It looks much healthier and more natural. 
I totally agree with you about the ash colors. I have pink in my cheeks and every stylists suggests that I go with cool red tones. When I have copper red tones in my natural light brown hair. What's up with that? I know they can see them too!


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_I think you should keep it like the first picture you posted of your new hair. It looks much healthier and more natural. 
I totally agree with you about the ash colors. I have pink in my cheeks and every stylists suggests that I go with cool red tones. When I have copper red tones in my natural light brown hair. What's up with that? I know they can see them too!_

 
the first pic is the day i got it done, the second pic is almost a month later.  i assume if i get the same color done again, it wont fade as much and will stay more true to the first photo.  yeah i get so confused about the cool/warm theories.   my hair was always a warmish blonde but i had pink cheeks.  so why would i go w cool color for my hair??


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 20, 2009)

It should stay better this time around. Did they put a filler on your hair to begin with? Or just color?


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_It should stay better this time around. Did they put a filler on your hair to begin with? Or just color?_

 
no filler just straight color.


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I love it!!! I ended up dying mine too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We went a little dark, a level 4, because of all the blonde in my hair. She also went warm b/c if it's too cool, my hair tends to turn green. I haven't noticed much (if any) fading, but good shampoo/conditioner helps with that. ((I'm actually afraid to use my Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment even though it's supposed to be color safe.))

Here's some pics of me: SlvrGrndM99's Make-up Haven: 1.23-24.09 - 2 Looks & 2 Hauls_

 


your color looks great!!!  yeah i am always afraid of cool colors because my hair turned green once! it was HORRIBLE.  i heard that the ojon was NOT color safe so i only use it when i know i am getting it colored again soon.  i use pureology which i LOVE>


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 22, 2009)

You should tell your stylist to apply a filler before the coloring. It will help you keep your color. You can also use color maintenence shampoo.


----------



## kimmae17 (Mar 8, 2009)

ok so i am goingback in two weeks??? should i go darker or back to blonde???


----------



## summerloving (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you should stay with the color it is now. It looks nice


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 14, 2009)

I truly love the way your hair looks in pic #1. That's the one I would recommend.


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2009)

Your new color looks great.. are you going to put in some more highlites or lowlights to give it some dimension?  That caramel color is lovely though


----------



## kimmae17 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxkat* 

 
_I truly love the way your hair looks in pic #1. That's the one I would recommend._

 

the first pic of the darker color? or the blonde pic


----------



## kimmae17 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Your new color looks great.. are you going to put in some more highlites or lowlights to give it some dimension?  That caramel color is lovely though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i usually get highlights and low lights, but since last time i went was the first time i was going dark, the hair stylist said to save my money and not do the highlights since it would probably fade so much the first time anyway.  

i am going to do one more full head of color and hopefully then it wont fade as much, then i will throw in some high lights


----------



## kimmae17 (May 14, 2009)

update,  this is what it looks like after 2 full dye jobs.  it still fades to a not as nice color tho, which is tempting me to go back to blonde.


----------



## Chikky (May 16, 2009)

I'd stick with the darker color. It brings out your eyes more and I think it compliments your skin tone, also. I really like it.


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 17, 2009)

I totally understand where you are coming from. What brand of haircolor are they using on you at the salon? And they really should put a filler on your hair it will hold alot better.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_I totally understand where you are coming from. What brand of haircolor are they using on you at the salon? And they really should put a filler on your hair it will hold alot better._

 


i think its wella that they use.  i am already so much lighter since i ahve been in the sun a bit


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 17, 2009)

Wella doesn't stay well. At least not in my hair.


----------

